# Trooper Paul Butterfield



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper*

*Paul Butterfield*

Michigan State Police, Michigan

End of Watch: Monday, September 9, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* 14 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 9/9/2013
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Shot and wounded

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Trooper Paul Butterfield was shot and killed while making a traffic stop on Custer Road, near Townline Road, in Mason County, at approximately 6:20 pm.

A few minutes after radioing in the stop a citizen called 911 to report a trooper had been shot. Responding units located Trooper Butterfield on the ground suffering from a gunshot wound to the head. He was flown to Munson Hospital where he succumbed to his wounds while in surgery.

Using a vehicle description provided by Trooper Butterfield as he stopped the vehicle, investigators were able to identify a suspect and located him, along with a female accomplice, at a convenience store in a neighboring county approximately two hours later. Officers exchanged gunfire with him as they made contact, wounding the male subject before taking them both into custody.

Trooper Butterfield was a U.S. Army veteran and had served with the Michigan State Police for 14 years.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Colonel Kriste Kibbey Etue
Michigan State Police
333 S Grand Avenue
PO Box 30634
Lansing, MI 48909

Phone: (517) 332-2521

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21828-trooper-paul-butterfield#ixzz2eU5KF8O0


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Trooper Butterfield


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2013)

R.I.P. Trooper Butterfield


----------

